# so....watcha think so far??



## LADY200 (Jun 28, 2003)

Its getting repainted this spring, and hopefully have the rest of the kit, she is now a strick show car!

let me know what u think!


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Okay. Just one simple word. DAAAAAMMMNNNNN!! Of course I'm kinda partial to black 200's.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

very nice, but could you take some straight shots, my eyes are going crazy.


----------



## LADY200 (Jun 28, 2003)

I will have to find some, These were a must take cause I took best interrior trophie at Autovations!


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Wow, totally nice.

I give it 9/10 :thumbup:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Lookin good as always


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

you need hot chicks on the car, and then, and only then will it be perfect


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Chuck said:


> you need hot chicks on the car, and then, and only then will it be perfect


She is a chic


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hehe, aka. We need some booty in the shots.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Looks really good reminds me of my car...i like the interior alot but not so much the wing..Keep it up


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Looking good ...keep the good work


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

sweet ride , love the kit


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

very nice, the ony thing that i think would finish the exterior is some spacers on the rear wheel to fill the fender over-lap. other than that your car is the best looking 200sx i've seen


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

It's looking good. The front end is really nice. What's up with the missing lug nut on the passenger front tire? I liked the name stitched into the seats :thumbup:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> It's looking good. The front end is really nice. What's up with the missing lug nut on the passenger front tire? I liked the name stitched into the seats :thumbup:


damn, how the hell did you notice the missing lug nut, damn good observation :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

very very nice! glad to see you kept it so impecably clean but yet it still wins shows! (ahem......see...you dont need to "rice my ride" to win) that is soooooooo hot. not only does the interior look nice the craftsman ship looks really good on those seats too! they aint cheap! what you should do those is black out the plastic pillar covers, and headliner (i cant tell from the pics) and just go jet black the whole way.................beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Beautiful B14 ya got there and of course I _*love*_ the color (like my man Tim said, i'm biased when it comes to black cars). I especially like the wheels/drop, front-end, and how well the spoiler flows. Are those seats custom? If so, how much did you pay to have them done?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i ment to ask that. are the seats completely after market or are they just covered? also that spoiler really does look nice


----------



## NoTTaSIN (Nov 24, 2004)

sweet, very pretty, much nicer then my old sentra ever looked. It was white, and black is so much more slick. :thumbup:


----------



## LADY200 (Jun 28, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> very very nice! glad to see you kept it so impecably clean but yet it still wins shows! (ahem......see...you dont need to "rice my ride" to win) that is soooooooo hot. not only does the interior look nice the craftsman ship looks really good on those seats too! they aint cheap! what you should do those is black out the plastic pillar covers, and headliner (i cant tell from the pics) and just go jet black the whole way.................beautiful :thumbup:


I am way ahead of you, The headliner is black high quality vynal, along with the rear deck lid and the pillars are wraped with it!


----------



## LADY200 (Jun 28, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> i ment to ask that. are the seats completely after market or are they just covered? also that spoiler really does look nice


Completely redone, this is no slip over these are redone in porsche leather , and I am actually sponsered by the guy who did the whole car, so b4 my discount the price was 3,050.00, the sun visors are also black vynal! I thought of the whole inside and he just put it to life!


----------



## LADY200 (Jun 28, 2003)

thanks for the feedback! This isnt the end though!


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

LADY200 said:


> Completely redone, this is no slip over these are redone in porsche leather , and I am actually sponsered by the guy who did the whole car, so b4 my discount the price was 3,050.00, the sun visors are also black vynal! I thought of the whole inside and he just put it to life!


damn, 3k? wow pretty expensive


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> damn, 3k? wow pretty expensive


if i had the money i would pay it..............im a sucker for a flawless interior :thumbup: i so god damn anal about ym car.............and its stock. i would have a wet dream if i got into that car every day lol


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

If I had 3k, I'd have a complete G20 interior + an SR20VE motor, 3k is a rip IMO. Seriously, I got all my G20 seats for about $400 plus it may cost $100 or 200 to have the brackets reshaped


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> If I had 3k, I'd have a complete G20 interior + an SR20VE motor, 3k is a rip IMO. Seriously, I got all my G20 seats for about $400 plus it may cost $100 or 200 to have the brackets reshaped


true.........but its porsche leather....mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

It was $3K before her discount, so she might have paid a lot less. It looks real good, the whole car is awesome. The 200sx on the seats is cool, but I'm not to crazy that its purple. Everyone has their favorite color though  Keep up the good work, I can't wait to see what you have in store.....


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Gorgeous interior. You're making me really miss my black car more now.
I really like what you've done with your 200. Yours looks like mine would have looked. I have a carbon hood and a Stillen GTR front bumper in the closet that never made it on the car, but is going on my other car now. Keep up the good work and keep the pics coming. :thumbup:


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

wickedsr20 said:


> Gorgeous interior. You're making me really miss my black car more now.
> I really like what you've done with your 200. Yours looks like mine would have looked. I have a carbon hood and a Stillen GTR front bumper in the closet that never made it on the car, but is going on my other car now. Keep up the good work and keep the pics coming. :thumbup:


Do you want to sell your GTR bumper?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

how about the hood, selling that?


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

that is a gorgeous car, i have always been a sucker for black cars..they are so sleek! way to keep your car simple and classy and not having an obnoxious paint job
great pictures, but whats up with the crazy angles?


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

I got the same leather kit for my car, I'm quite sure it's the same material as well. Only thing I don't have is the 200sx enbroidered in the headrests. As for it being porsche leather, I think the shop owner was telling you a tale. One big difference between both of ours though, mine cost a mere $1100.00 with no discount. I can't see $3,000.00 for a leather gut.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

turbo200 said:


> I got the same leather kit for my car, I'm quite sure it's the same material as well. Only thing I don't have is the 200sx enbroidered in the headrests. As for it being porsche leather, I think the shop owner was telling you a tale. One big difference between both of ours though, mine cost a mere $1100.00 with no discount. I can't see $3,000.00 for a leather gut.


WHY....isn't the carseat leather?!  J/K


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

damm timbo, you and my wife would make a great couple. She says the same thing. I agree it would be cool. One bad thing though, I have three boys now and now she's pregnant with number four. The 200 actually got driven three hundred miles this summer, next summer I'll be lucky if it ever leaves the garage. I guess it's time to hook up the suburban z71 I just bought. I've vowed to never sell the nissan though.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Can't sell anything. Then I'll have nothing to put on the turbo car.  

Lady 200: Have you thought about tinting the windows?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

*lady/turbo*

If either of you ever decide to sell your car, please contact me immediately.


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

keep it going that thing is sweet


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

irontom said:


> If either of you ever decide to sell your car, please contact me immediately.


i too am a sucker for a plush interior......mmmmm those are hot as hell! lol turbo get one of those racing seat child seats :thumbup: "harness" him in every time lol


----------



## LADY200 (Jun 28, 2003)

turbo200 said:


> I got the same leather kit for my car, I'm quite sure it's the same material as well. Only thing I don't have is the 200sx enbroidered in the headrests. As for it being porsche leather, I think the shop owner was telling you a tale. One big difference between both of ours though, mine cost a mere $1100.00 with no discount. I can't see $3,000.00 for a leather gut.


This is a personal friend, and he wouldnt lie! This is the real deal. Plus I had way more than just the seats done, The WHOLE car was redone, nothing inside is the oem same!

BTW- this isnt a kit. This is the real, redone seats, no covers or katskins! He did this in his house.


----------



## LADY200 (Jun 28, 2003)

wickedsr20 said:


> Can't sell anything. Then I'll have nothing to put on the turbo car.
> 
> Lady 200: Have you thought about tinting the windows?


That will happen this summer! :fluffy:


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

no need to take such offense, you are making it sound like you have something noone else has. ok, maybe yours is custom taylored, oooh, doesn't look much better than mine. ok so you got your rear deck, visors, headliner and pillars done, still doesn't constitute spending $2000.00 more. I'm only trying to let others know they don't have to spend $3000.00 to have a leather interior. too many people sweating your car with "porsche" leather , it's going to you head.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

turbo200 said:


> no need to take such offense, you are making it sound like you have something noone else has. ok, maybe yours is custom taylored, oooh, doesn't look much better than mine. ok so you got your rear deck, visors, headliner and pillars done, still doesn't constitute spending $2000.00 more. I'm only trying to let others know they don't have to spend $3000.00 to have a leather interior. too many people sweating your car with "porsche" leather , it's going to you head.


I agree...$3000.oo is too much for a leather interior.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

All this lleather talk makes me wanna go and get my f-cked up interior redone. I hate the gray


----------



## LADY200 (Jun 28, 2003)

turbo200 said:


> no need to take such offense, you are making it sound like you have something noone else has. ok, maybe yours is custom taylored, oooh, doesn't look much better than mine. ok so you got your rear deck, visors, headliner and pillars done, still doesn't constitute spending $2000.00 more. I'm only trying to let others know they don't have to spend $3000.00 to have a leather interior. too many people sweating your car with "porsche" leather , it's going to you head.


No, i'm not getting on the defence, thats what he quoted me, I actually paid 1,000. I dont dought some else has something better, Thats not why I posted the pics, I just wanted some (hopefully) positive feedback from some fellow sentra owners, Your interrior looks nice. You may think the amount is a little high, but thats you. I'm not here to argue or say who's is better. I was asked the question and I answered it. I have done my research, and where I live I dont have the wide variety of choices. So... sorry for the misunderstanding. I did't think this post would start such a fuss!


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Nismo1997 said:


> All this lleather talk makes me wanna go and get my f-cked up interior redone. I hate the gray


same here
i have the 200sx seats in my car right now they are like dark .. gray i guess but much much better than the stock sentra seats, plus they are deeper and more sporty looking imo.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

do you pop the hood at car shows? whats it got under there?


----------



## LADY200 (Jun 28, 2003)

Yes I prop the hood, and I have:
Hotshot header
Hotshot CAI
K&N breather filter, and cone filter
Front and rear strut bars
Nismo oil cap
NGK wires
Stillen battery tie
Chrome battery tray
purple hood prop

I think thats about it.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

thats a nice mix of show and go :thumbup: i like it..........i would how ever get rid of the battery in the engin bay and put in in the trunk/spare tire well. for a cleaner look..........batterys are ugly lol


----------



## LADY200 (Jun 28, 2003)

I would do that but I also have a custom trunk, and I just dont really want to chop that all up, right now!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

LADY200 said:


> I would do that but I also have a custom trunk, and I just dont really want to chop that all up, right now!


point taken, i too have a custom trunk...........no wait......... i just have a giant piece of plywood under the carpet that my sub is sitting on, never mind :thumbup:
LETS SEE THAT BOOT!


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Post some more pictures of the interior and under the hood. Also some pictures of your custom install in the trunk wouldnt hert


----------



## LADY200 (Jun 28, 2003)

gee, so demanding... J/K  
I will soon, I have to concover the car and grab new batteries, then I will, hopefully this weekend!


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

LADY200 said:


> gee, so demanding... J/K
> I will soon, I have to concover the car and grab new batteries, then I will, hopefully this weekend!


Ha do as you feel


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

hotttt!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 95seRguy (Oct 4, 2004)

damn! thats thing is lookin clean as hell! one of the best 200's i've seen so far. between you and stealth i'm not sure which one makes me drool more. keep it up


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> very nice, but could you take some straight shots, my eyes are going crazy.


x2
my freakin neck hurts now...


----------

